# Lang Lang doing Rhapsody in Blue



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I find this phenomenal!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I find it embarassing to listen to and to watch (did both separately), especially around 11:10. He loses focus on the music and stresses certain details and misses the jazz vein, it bulges at the sides, and can't gather momentum.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, RIB is a quasi jazz/classical entertainment showpiece and that’s the way both the conductor and Lang Lang present it. The audience got their money’s worth.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Now all we need is Lang Lang dressed like Yuja Wang...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps they're the same person - have you ever seen them do a duet together?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I find this phenomenal!


I loved his album, New York Rhapsody.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Now all we need is Lang Lang dressed like Yuja Wang...


Here is Lang Lang doing an excellent impression of Yuja Wang in RIB:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I've heard better, much better. Less showy and more musical.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> I've heard better, much better. Less showy and more musical.


What does 'more musical' even mean?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

DaveM said:


> What does 'more musical' even mean?


Less mechanical.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Want something even more "jazzy"? Check Matsuev's fabulous and entertaining rendition with added variation (specially from 5:24" onwards, or the last 10 minutes)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> What does 'more musical' even mean?


I find Lang anything but mechanical, accept perhaps his approach to Romantic music.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Less mechanical.


I don't find Lang's playing mechanical at all, it is playful, but I think to the detriment of the music a lot of times, as in this Gershwin. He doesn't downplays certain portions that are supposed to spark, and highlight things certain things that I feel shouldn't be. I feel the Yuja Wang version is better out of the 2. But I'll stick to my Previn version.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the solo piano part for _RiB_ is open to interpretation up to a point - it's elegant enough to be played with restraint and jazzy enough for a dollop of _chutzpah_, but not excessively as to make it a showboating ego trip.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jdec said:


> Want something even more "jazzy"? Check Matsuev's fabulous and entertaining rendition with added variation (specially from 5:24" onwards, or the last 10 minutes)


Didn't like this one from the get go, it didn't excite me as much.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I don't find Lang's playing mechanical at all, it is playful, but I think to the detriment of the music a lot of times, as in this Gershwin. He doesn't downplays certain portions that are supposed to spark, and highlight things certain things that I feel shouldn't be. I feel the Yuja Wang version is better out of the 2. *But I'll stick to my Previn version.*


Definitely! Previn's interpretation of this work is on a higher plane vs. this Thielemann/Lang Lang's, which I honestly find boring in comparison.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I prefer "Slaughter on Tenth Avenue" by Richard Rogers for something in this vein. I guess it's the overly bluesy feel to Rhapsody in Blue that seems overworked in popular music in general.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I must admit, I'm not a fan of LL. Saw him once in Dublin, the programme included something by Schubert, and a piece he composed himself - something soppy about moonlight. That wasn't its title. He seemed to be technically all whizz-bang, but with an oafs feel for the music. It was a show-offs parade: a pyrotechnic, gymnastic, cliffs-edge display, with all the face pulling and dramatic excesses that implies. It didn't matter if he was playing Schubert or scales, it was all about him, really. 

Next time he came to Dublin, somebody gave me a ticket but it completely slipped my mind and I missed the show...


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Kieran said:


> I must admit, I'm not a fan of LL. Saw him once in Dublin, the programme included something by Schubert, and a piece he composed himself - something soppy about moonlight. That wasn't its title. He seemed to be technically all whizz-bang, but with an oafs feel for the music. It was a show-offs parade: a pyrotechnic, gymnastic, cliffs-edge display, with all the face pulling and dramatic excesses that implies. It didn't matter if he was playing Schubert or scales, it was all about him, really.
> 
> Next time he came to Dublin, somebody gave me a ticket but it completely slipped my mind and I missed the show...


Saw him live a few years ago and not only the gymnastics, had to pay more than I've paid at other concerts for the privilege. He was only performing for an hour too


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to say that these are the flavor of the responses that always arise with Lang Lang and Yuja Wang.

I want to see every type of performance. I want to see the expression in all that they feel while playing. I want to see attractive young men and beautiful young women with this level of dedication and skill.

Can someone tell me what's wrong with any of this? 

You guys must be right and I must be wrong because we get these comments on every one of their videos. I shouldn't want to see this? I shouldn't want to imagine what they really are doing from down deep inside in order to interpret the soloist part in an entertaining concerto (composed as showpieces for this purpose)? 

Or maybe people think it's faked? I don't know, but I don't want them to be limited by spectators’ opinions about mannerisms. We know that watching them is voluntary. We know that we can seek out performers who are very conservative. I want both. It simply depends upon my mood.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Kieran said:


> I must admit, I'm not a fan of LL. Saw him once in Dublin, the programme included something by Schubert, and a piece he composed himself - something soppy about moonlight. That wasn't its title. He seemed to be technically all whizz-bang, but with an oafs feel for the music. It was a show-offs parade: a pyrotechnic, gymnastic, cliffs-edge display, with all the face pulling and dramatic excesses that implies. It didn't matter if he was playing Schubert or scales, it was all about him, really.
> 
> *Next time he came to Dublin, somebody gave me a ticket but it completely slipped my mind and I missed the show...*


*

Next time Please do set your ticket to me before it slips your mind! 
*


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Luchesi said:


> I have to say that these are the flavor of the responses that always arise with *Lang Lang and Yuja Wang.*
> 
> I want to see every type of performance. I want to see the expression in all that they feel while playing. I want to see attractive young men and beautiful young women with this level of dedication and skill.
> 
> ...


Can't you realise they are wildly successful and go down a wow with young people, encouraging literally thousands to take up the piano? Of course we disapprove! :lol:


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Can't you realise they are wildly successful and go down a wow with young people, encouraging literally thousands to take up the piano? Of course we disapprove! :lol:


I highly doubt they are any more popular with young people than just about any other classical musician. In any case, I don't see anyone disapproving, just disliking. An abundance of energy and flair but lacking in artistry, grace, refinement and restraint.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Can't you realise they are wildly successful and go down a wow with young people, encouraging literally thousands to take up the piano? Of course we disapprove! :lol:


Yes,
I know I'm a pianist today because of a few experiences I had starting when I was about 10 years old. TV performances, some friends showing off, and some old movies with all the Hollywood 'drama'. 
They must've had quite an impression on me if I still remember those feelings. 

I looked for years to find an old movie that I vaguely remembered. Talk about overacting as I watch it now. 

I didn't know the title or the names of any of the actors. I finally found it on YouTube and I hadn't even remembered the emotionally explosive ending! What I did remember was the Chopin waltz and the Schubert impromptu.






Eileen Joyce was playing. She was amazing. There's some of her recordings available on Youtube.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Resurrexit said:


> I highly doubt they are any more popular with young people than just about any other classical musician. In any case, I don't see anyone disapproving, just disliking. *An abundance of energy and flair but lacking in artistry, grace, refinement and restraint*.


I haven't any Lang Lang recordings but if you say that about Yuja then I wonder if you've ever actually heard her play. Mind you the young Bernstein got the same treatment from the critics.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Luchesi said:


> Eileen Joyce was playing. She was amazing. There's some of her recordings available on Youtube.


I can remember Eileen Joyce getting the same treatment from critics that Lang and Yuja get now and all because she wore different dresses for different concertos. Didn't matter about her fabulous playing of course - she she offended because didn't keep up the stuffy image.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

DavidA said:


> I can remember Eileen Joyce getting the same treatment from critics that Lang and Yuja get now and all because she wore different dresses for different concertos. Didn't matter about her fabulous playing of course - she she offended because didn't keep up the stuffy image.


Here's a bio video clip of her with his son from 1946


----------

